
Why do we accept less than 99.999% uptime? - nreece
http://www.thestandard.com/news/2008/02/28/communications-why-do-we-accept-less-99-999
======
emmett
Because the cost of three 9's of uptime is unacceptably high. Squeezing out
that last 3 hours of uptime per year costs far too much.

Next question?

